# French artists selling door to door in Dublin



## Brendan Burgess (5 Aug 2005)

Around this time last year, a French artist/student called to the door selling art. She said that a group of young artists were living in Dublin and this is how they sold their work. I liked one of the paintings and bought it for around €150. I still like the painting and have it hanging up on the wall at home.

Last night, a French guy called to the door with the same story. His art was not as good. A lot of them were reproductions and paintings of the Eiffel Tower. But I like the idea of supporting struggling artists and bought a painting for €150. I probably would not have bought the painting had it not been for a good cause. 

But a friend called later and laughed at me when he saw the picture. He told me it was a scam. They are buying the paintings at €10 from China and cleaning up. They are not artists and they certainly are not struggling. [broken link removed] is one of the sites where you can buy these original artworks. (This site loads very slowly for me)

Maybe I am shallow, and it says a lot about my attitude to art, but now I am going off the painting I bought last year. If I like the painting, I should like it whether it was painted in a Chinese factory, by a struggling artist in Dublin or by Jack B Yeats for that matter. 

Anyone else come across this phenomenon?

Brendan


----------



## tomthumb (5 Aug 2005)

I have had two students call in the last year or so but my were Polish!  Maybe you're in the French Quarter?   They seemed nice and genuine but I just wasn't interested.  Strange alright that so many "artists" are calling door to door - con artists?


----------



## SteelBlue05 (5 Aug 2005)

Yeah, just had one of them call to the door  in Lucan last week. I thought 150 was very steep. I was convinced this girl had painted them as they were real paintings (not printed copies) but I looked at the site you mentioned and it looks like an easy way to make money. I browsed through some of the paintings on the site and they look very very familiar.

I have also had some Polish guys calling to the door selling photocopied pencil type sketchings which I would never buy as they are just mass produced rubbish. They do this all over the country and there have been cases of houses being broken into in the days after they called to try to sell you somehting. Some of them are just scoping out the houses trying to find an easy breakin. Ok I know that sounds bad, I am sure not all of them do it, but there have been cases of this in my home county.


----------



## MOB (5 Aug 2005)

"Maybe I am shallow, and it says a lot about my attitude to art, but now I am going off the painting I bought last year. If I like the painting, I should like it whether it was painted in a Chinese factory, by a struggling artist in Dublin or by Jack B Yeats for that matter." 

We have pictures in our house ranging from a price of £15.00 to circa €800.00.   Included are three or four of the "knock-off" type of paintings to which you refer.  I went thru the exact same feelings over the "knock-off" paintings (which in fairness are a small minority of the total).  The good news is that you get over it.   In fact, in the long term, the only picture we ultimately went off was an original bought for circa IR£250.00 on Stephen's Green from one Barney Finnegan.  It's a fine painting of a steam train, but we just never warmed to it and it is now in the attic.  Any Barney Finnegan fans out there?

I think what you are feeling is overcharged.  Buy something for €20 and put it on your wall - it will help you to break your mental connection between price and value.


----------



## Vanilla (5 Aug 2005)

Had the polish students one evening two weeks ago, so they have obviously travelled around the country. Its not the first time either, as I have had them calling at least twice before in the last two years- but one time it was at the office, and the other at home. Can't remember what the paintings were like the previous two times, but two weeks ago they were charcoal sketches and I didn't like them- they could have been reproductions, I didn't look closely.


----------



## Carpenter (5 Aug 2005)

Yes I've had experience of this a couple of times over the past few years, they concentrate on new housing estates (such as where I live) and apartment complexes.  I must admit I have some "inside" knowledge of the art business in that my parents run a small gallery and picture framing business.  They are frequently approached by "artists" with this sort of mass produced work.  Invariably the quality tends to be pretty poor and the colours garish, all painted in a readily recognisable "style".  It would be immoral to sell or represent such work as anything other than what it is i.e. mass produced pastiche with very little if any originalility.  That said I have one small piece in my house, a small city street scene, which I quite like as it "looks" like Grafton Street, but I only paid about €20 for it plus the cost of framing it.  There are some (I think) unscrupulous shops that will mark this stuff up heavily and flog it as "original art".  You can buy good original artwork, professionally framed by artists living in this country or the UK starting from €150/ 200 upwards, I know - my house is full of it.  The moral of the story is never ever buy goods or services from cold callers who call to your home.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (5 Aug 2005)

Interesting to see that it's so widespread. Maybe the French guys are really Poles with an accent? It sounds more authentic buying art from the French.


MOB, it's not the overcharging I resent. I would be no happier if I had paid €20 for the paintings. It's just that I was spun a story and believed it.  I am smart enough not to get scammed by Italians trying to sell leather coats or overseas stockbrokers trying to sell shares, but fall for a romantic story of struggling emerging artists. 

But it has told me something about my attitude to art. As I say, does it matter who painted it, if I liked the final product? A lot of art is sold on the story and the provenance rather than the actual product itself.

Brendan


----------



## Gabriel (5 Aug 2005)

Are there prices anywhere on that artnoborder site? It's painfully slow anyway!


----------



## Marie (6 Aug 2005)

_Maybe I am shallow, and it says a lot about my attitude to art, but now I am going off the painting I bought last year. If I like the painting, I should like it whether it was painted in a Chinese factory, by a struggling artist in Dublin or by Jack B Yeats for that matter._ 

Brendan - As you know I'm a sculptor (though working at the moment as an NHS psychotherapist) and most of my friends are painters or involved with theatre.  That 'going off' phenomenon is perhaps not so much linked with these pictures now being part of a deception but rather that they (not you!) are 'shallow'.  Significant art works on the viewer slowly and opens up new thoughts and feelings over time.  The Boddhisatva Buddha, a large stone carving in the British Museum, gave me weekly food for thought during my four years art training;  I spent a couple of hours a week sitting looking at the Rothko tryptich in the Tate Gallery.  I still haven't finished with them!

There is a lot of garbage talked about art and its 'value' by pedants and peddlars.  The best approach for anyone wishing to develop a relationship with fine art is to start visiting galleries on a regular basis (and Dublin is blessed with some wonderful public galleries and collections, like the Lane Bequest), spending time absorbing and feeling and developing a personal taste.  Then, if they wish to 'own' art themselves attend auctions or visit the Degree Exhibitions when many contemporary artists put works up for sale.  The only rule is 'follow your heart' but that doesn't mean you won't have a 'change of heart' and lose interest in a picture.


----------



## SineWave (6 Aug 2005)

Don't have too many originals ourselves, but the ones we do have a story behind them.......gift, holiday purchase, hand-me-down etc. I think that's a real value, along with the quality of course.

Brendan, I think you'll have a story behind your two?


----------



## Sue Ellen (6 Aug 2005)

Polish student with written note called to us recently also but I always say 'no thanks' because they call on a regular basis and I'm always wary of them.

A neighbour (just home after visiting the pub) foolishly handed out a painting that his wife had bought many years before, to a caller who said they would  clean it up and be back in a few days.  They're still waiting on the gentleman to return. They think he was Irish.

It was a particular favourite of hers and when she told me the story she mentioned something about 'divorce proceedings'.


----------



## fobs (8 Aug 2005)

I have had some polish students and a swis student call selling charcoal sketches and for 8-10 euro I thought they were lovely especially for the kids rooms. Wouldn't pay anymore than that but felt sorry for the girls going around in the rain. Even if they weren't original I felt better buying them off them and giving them a few euro than buying a print in Roches.


----------



## ophelia (8 Aug 2005)

These prints are most likely Giclee. Have a look at his site [broken link removed]


----------



## shnaek (9 Aug 2005)

My Dad bought two from a Polish girl believing them to be origional and he was disgusted when another Polish girl called two weeks later with the same prints. Still, he hadn't spent too much on them anyway. And they can only get away with this sort of trick once in a particular neighbourhood.


----------



## Kelmar (23 Aug 2005)

On Friday night last one of these French "Artists" called to our house and I was taken in by her scam -  she was very believable and really came across as a genuine artist. She went through each painting and told us a little story about the artists - all friends of hers. She showed us where it would be best to position the paintings on our walls and tried to get us to buy 2 saying she thought the paintings were "talking to each other" ??   After going through all of the paintings she said (cute french accent) "you did not like any of my paintings ?" which of course had the desired effect of making my wife and I feel sorry for her and made our kids think we were cruel!  She then showed which paintings were hers and of course we all agreed they were very nice.?!

In the end we liked one painting which was an abstract she said was called "Irish Weather". I was a little sceptical about whether they were truly originals but she assured me they were; she said I could pay by cheque and if not satisfied I could cancel the cheque.  This is what we did.  

Yesterday I was perusing AAM and came across this thread; I followed some of the links and searched under the name of the Artist of the "Irish Weather" painting we had bought.  To our surprise prints and reproductions from this same artist were listed on Websites in California (for around $30 - I paid €150) and as far as I could tell he has been dead for years!! I am fairly sure "Irish Weather" was also on this site!!

I cancelled the cheque and intend to tell the "little french artist" to come and take the painting away if she contacts me!

Sorry for the long message...but thanks for posting this alert!  Thanks to AAM I avoided being ripped off.


----------



## Carpenter (23 Aug 2005)

Ah this old chestnut again! I had an artist call to the door only last week, eastern european he was and his accomplice who was working the other side of the road.  I reckon the works are Giclee (as Ophelia had suggested).  Needless to say I didn't purchase.


----------



## daltonr (23 Aug 2005)

I bought one but I only spent €15 euro on it.     I wouldn't spend €150 on a door to door seller of any kind.  The artist in question was Polish if that helps.

I looked at all of the paintings/drawings she had.   I can't say for sure if the one I bought is a print.   For €15 I don't really care.  But it smudges like a color pencil drawing should (I checked one of the corners).

She had mostly pencil sketches and one or two colour pencil drawings.

-Rd

-Rd


----------



## efm (23 Aug 2005)

We had a Spainish guy call to the house in the Greystones area last night - I told him I didn't want any prints before he had even finished his speil and he got very annoyed with me :-0 

Wanted to know why I thought they were prints, said he only sold originals, etc etc.

If he is going to be selling door to door he's gonna have to get used to being told "No"

efm


----------



## daltonr (23 Aug 2005)

If you want Original Art with a view to it possibly someday being worth something then obviously a door to door job is not the way to go.   But if you like the picture and you think it's worth the price they are asking then does it really matter if they painted it, or if it's a print or whatever.

I suppose there is the thing of it being a constant reminder on your wall of having spent €150 on something that could have been had for €30.   But that's always a risk.  As I mentioned elsewhere PC World are selling Web Cams for €120 than can be bought elsewhere for less than €30.   So it's not just door to door sellers that put you at risk of wasting money.

Brendan,  if you like the painting then don't worry about the €150.  Be thankful that you can afford to write off that kind of money to experience.  The painting can be a constant reminder of how well off you are.  

-Rd


----------



## delgirl (23 Aug 2005)

Does anyone think that soliciting door to door should be outlawed completely?

Maybe it's just the area where I live, but we have callers at least once a week from the 'student' painters, to Jehovah's Witnesses, charities, raffle ticket sellers, Eircom sales reps, dodgy blokes cleaning guttering, etc.

I find it an intrusion as they usually call in the evening when we're having dinner - especially when they get aggressive or won't take a polite 'no' for an answer.


----------



## ClubMan (23 Aug 2005)

If they don't take a polite no for an answer then close the door on them. If they cause hassle call the _Gardaí_. If you spot them in advance and know that they are collecting or flogging stuff and you're not interested then don't answer the door to them.


----------



## daltonr (23 Aug 2005)

Try putting up a "No Junk Mail, No Door to Door Sales"  sticker.
It can't hurt.   It worked for me on Junk mail at a former address.

-Rd


----------



## ribena (13 Sep 2005)

I'm afraid I was sucked in too but this time by an Israeli girl.  She was so nice and knowledgable on all the paintings.  She did some of them and her friends did the others.......I paid €75 for my painting, she was looking for €90.  Another girl in the office bought 2.  I went over to the framing shop but was in queue, everyone in the town got caught!  The guy in the art shop told us they were from China.  You live and learn I suppose!  I have to say for €75 + €45 to get it stretched, its still not bad value for money.


----------



## Carpenter (13 Sep 2005)

They are very active in the Midlands at the moment, I know a framing business who have framed 30-40 of these for people in the past two months or so, many of them are identical reproductions- people want to believe they are originals, be warned!


----------



## extopia (26 Sep 2006)

Hmmm, I wonder are the framing shops in on it?


----------



## col (26 Sep 2006)

Scam is going on for years. When I got caught it was the frame guy in my town who explained to me they were photocopies on canvas touched up.


----------



## Vanilla (26 Sep 2006)

Almost a year to the time period referred to in my last post we had the polish students again hawking their wares. I was busy elsewhere and Mr.V answered the door and, soft touch that he is, bought a 'charcoal sketch of the art student's home town'- yeah, right! Chalk it up to experience, I said ( tongue in cheek) as I explained about this scam. Interesting to see that they called more or less a year to the day from my last post- I wonder if they are really very organised and diarying visits to certain areas year after year?


----------



## 3ps (26 Sep 2006)

I haven't bought anything from these students but I did buy from a person who said he represented "the art box" or something similar... and that he lived in Swords and that he had been in business for 25 years. We get phone calls every 3 months from his wife wondering if we want to be shown some more paintings.

I know the picture I bought is not an original, it's a copy of a famous picture but we liked it, and I'm hoping that it was actually hand painted and isn't some kind of fancy print on canvas.

Has anybody heard anything about this company?


----------



## Ben247 (6 May 2007)

ribena said:


> I'm afraid I was sucked in too but this time by an Israeli girl.  She was so nice and knowledgable on all the paintings.  She did some of them and her friends did the others.......I paid €75 for my painting, she was looking for €90.  Another girl in the office bought 2.  I went over to the framing shop but was in queue, everyone in the town got caught!  The guy in the art shop told us they were from China.  You live and learn I suppose!  I have to say for €75 + €45 to get it stretched, its still not bad value for money.


Just happened to me an hour ago bought 4 painting for 100 euro each feel rather stupid now
I paid her by check and the banks dont open till tuesday so is there still something i can do??
Whats the story from a legal standpoint???
Hope someone see this in time
Thanks


----------



## ninsaga (6 May 2007)

We had an Israeli bloke around during the week selling paintings by 'fellow artists' from the 'Israeli Art College'. Some were really quite good - including a Salvadore Dali painting & some 'very famous square in the middle of Jeruselam' 

He wanted about €110-120 for each. I offered €120 for 3 - but he declined for some strange reason


----------



## Ben247 (6 May 2007)

ninsaga said:


> We had an Israeli bloke around during the week selling paintings by 'fellow artists' from the 'Israeli Art College'. Some were really quite good - including a Salvadore Dali painting & some 'very famous square in the middle of Jeruselam'
> 
> He wanted about €110-120 for each. I offered €120 for 3 - but he declined for some strange reason


Dont fooking touch them!!!!!!!!!!
Just happened tonight you can buy them for 5 dollars on tinternet.....
It happened 2 hours ago i took off in the car and found the girl who was israeli 
as well in an estate across the road and got my money back 
.....
Thanks a million to this site it saved me 400 euro
In limerick area at the moment BEWARE
Did any of them look like this

http://www.canvaz.com/


----------



## steph1 (6 May 2007)

Had a similar experience here in Ballina in Mayo two weeks ago.  A guy called to the door I think he said he was from Spain and he had paintings.  Said he would only be around for another day as they were moving to another part of the country.  Didn't buy anything luckily enough.


----------



## Yoltan (7 May 2007)

Just reading through this thread and I am amazed that anyone would hand over E150 to a door to door salesperson. If I'd have known people out there would fall for it, I'd have done it myself!


----------



## Anfield500 (7 May 2007)

Yes !! Today and one of those was of the Eiffel Tower


----------



## Froggie (7 May 2007)

I had a "French" guy call to the door last week selling paintings. He said they were a mix of originals and reproductions. Like efm, I cut him off half way through his pitch. I told him I was an artist myself and didnt buy other artists work. He got a bit narky with me. I explained to him in at least 3 different ways that he was wasting his time and mine. It took a while to get rid of him.


----------



## RainyDay (7 May 2007)

Ben247 said:


> I paid her by check and the banks dont open till tuesday so is there still something i can do??


Contact your bank first thing to stop the cheque.


----------



## polar (13 May 2007)

Israeli bloke, last night in Co. Louth. He was very pushy - it took two of us and over 20 minutes to get rid of him - and very narky when the "No" finally got through. Again, it was E150 for each unframed canvas and he was from some Israeli Art collective or college or suchlike, mar dhea. Thanks to AAM, I knew it was a scam, though!


----------



## gotsomenow (14 May 2007)

I heard about this scam about 6 weeks ago on another site.  About 2 weeks later I was visiting friends who have just bought a house, she was delighted to show me her new artwork, which she just happened to buy from a polish guy who called to the door.  He said to her that 'a friend' sells the frames and if she likes he will get him to call.  She was delighted and paid by cheque, and just mentioned to me they were very expensive.  I couldn't say anything to her as I felt sorry for her, and plus the fact the cheque was well cashed.

I saw the one of the images she had bought in Homebase about a week later, for what I imagine was a fraction of the price.

They must think the Irish are real mugs (and apparently we are), they must be making a real packet out of this scam.  

Probably should be publicised more too!


----------



## Carpenter (14 May 2007)

gotsomenow said:


> They must think the Irish are real mugs (and apparently we are), they must be making a real packet out of this scam.
> 
> Probably should be publicised more too!


 
Don't aggree- the moral of the story here is: "never buy goods or services from cold callers or door to door sales people", it's really that simple!


----------



## gotsomenow (14 May 2007)

I don't know about that.  There are genuine people out there that support their families by selling door-to-door and have done for many years.  It is the people mentioned above that will put an end to that though.

I think there should be some sort of regulation on door-to-door selling with a proper ID card, but then I suppose the unscrupulous amongst us would just get their printers and laminators out!  

Sad really.


----------



## Carpenter (14 May 2007)

gotsomenow said:


> There are genuine people out there that support their families by selling door-to-door and have done for many years.


 
Maybe so, I just haven't come across many of them.  I've only ever bought one product/ service on my doorstep (mentioned elsewhere on this site a long time ago) and was very happy to do so at the time, but only after I had quizzed the seller and satisfied myself as to the bona fides of the product and the vendor!


----------



## Thrifty (14 May 2007)

Bought what i thought was a sketch in the same way about a year ago. Only paid €10 for it and i was impressed because i could see the pencil marks. looked at it closely afterwards and realised it was a copy with a few pencils marks put in hear and there. Its somewhere under my bed if anyone wants it.


----------



## steph1 (24 May 2007)

This lot are back again this evening in Ballina in Mayo.  Very hard to get rid of them from the door they are extremely pushy


----------



## ClubMan (24 May 2007)

Close the door and if they stick around then call the _Gardai_.


----------



## leafs (25 May 2007)

I agree A simple 'no thanks' and shut the door.


----------



## Carpenter (25 May 2007)

If a spot door to door sellers in time I don't even bother to answer the door........


----------



## Jaid79 (26 May 2007)

My wife and I where taken in by a guy selling paintings he was from good old france. We bought 3 very nice paintings I tought we where getting a very good deal. I feel a bit hard done by, but its only a once in a life time mistake. 

He was offering them for 150E each, we payed 140E for the lot (my wife was very very good the entertainment was great), as luck would have it a pal of mind framed them for free and they look the business.

We feel the deal wasnt such a bad one, not with standing all of that, he better not call round our place again.


----------



## ClubMan (26 May 2007)

Jaid79 said:


> I feel a bit hard done by
> 
> ...
> 
> We feel the deal wasnt such a bad one


Eh!?


----------



## Jaid79 (30 May 2007)

Clubman,

Sorry my mistake it was an over site whilst typing the post.

Just to clarife we feel we got a good deal, but are angry due to the fact he told us a load of rubbish instead of selling them at face value.

Hope that put a clearer view on the point I was trying to get across


----------



## Mondo (4 Jul 2007)

The Israeli crowd seem to be around Kerry also. One came to my door - must admit I was impressed by the paintings - hand painted oil originials, not prints, good size too. Was interested in one but said I didn't have the money on me to pay for it. He said he'd call back later to give me a chance to go to the bank machine. Was getting worried at this stage so i did a quick google and found this thread. When he came back, I told him he was running a scam. "What is scam" he says. Told him to get lost and closed the door. Later, I found that he had spat on my door before he left and on my car outside too!!! Rang the Gardai about it but they just said to ignore them. Not much they can do I guess. I take it the law is pretty weak against this sort of thing?


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jul 2007)

Mondo said:


> Later, I found that he had spat on my door before he left and on my car outside too!!!


Maybe he actually *is *a budding artist and that phlegm will be worth something in a few years time?


> I take it the law is pretty weak against this sort of thing?


 Against selling things door to door? Yeah - they should ban that. And whistling. That really annoys me...


----------



## Mondo (4 Jul 2007)

Thanks Clubman!  You never know...

Pass me on your name, address and bank details and I'll get you a painting if you like... I'll throw in the phlegm for free!


----------



## ButtermilkJa (9 Jul 2007)

Kelmar said:


> ...she said I could pay by cheque and if not satisfied I could cancel the cheque.  This is what we did...


I don't mean to scare you but you should always be cautious of people selling at the door, and never pay by cheque! They will then have your name, address and bank a/c details.


----------



## ronny78 (24 Sep 2007)

Hi,

Hope no one minds me resurrecting this thread. Maybe its because the nights are getting darker and so the paintings are more passable, but we had a foreign art student to the door this evening selling reproduction paintings. Some of them did look very good, but I suspect they were prints. Anyway, although I liked one of them, I didn't want to pay €90 for it on the basis that I had read this thread before and was sceptical.

However what I would like to know now is where I could possibly get the print that I liked at the real print price. I didn't recognise it as anything famous as it was a painting suitable for a kids room - 2 colourful hot air ballons on a dark beige coloured background with kids with stringy hair in the balloons, not life like kids, kind of more like characters or puppets - it was cute, I just didn't feel confident that I wasn't being badly over charged. I think the artists name began with Ro.... The girl at the door said it was called Spaghetti Kids, but no joy on a search.

Anyone recognise it, perhaps bought it at the door for a nursery, or suggest where I might start searching for it online ?

Many thanks,
R-


----------



## culchieindub (27 Sep 2007)

I remember these guys calling to my family home in the country and yes were Polish pretending to have a french accent.Also found it very intimidating.Can't believe they are still around and do believe cold calling should be outlawed except proper service people with ID (gas etc)


----------



## truthseeker (27 Sep 2007)

ronny78 - I have bought a lot of prints off www.allposters.com (I have no connection or afillation with this site other than buying from them in the past), and had them mounted and laminated for wall hanging - you can hang them with velcro if you do that.

It prolongs the life of the print to have it laminated and you have no holes in the walls if you hang with velcro.

On the subject with the door to door artist sales people, Mr Truthseeker is an artist himself and the last poor guy who made the mistake of calling to our door was subjected to a long and detailed art lecture, each painting was examined, relative merits discussed, by the time the door was closed (no sale made), Id say the artist was just glad to escape......


----------



## tinyforest (15 Oct 2007)

I had two people call to the door last night. I was putting out the bins and before i knew it they had themselves in my sitting room taking out their oil paintings. 

I think they felt they had got a good thing, i think...

that was until i opened my mouth.

I have an aritst as a mum and i took each painting and went over it 100 times ...

anyway they then started to point out everything in my home from framed pictures to the telly and the xbox... this is where i got even more unnerved... 

the girl then asked for a glass of water i told her the water was currenly cut off but my partner was in the shop and due back i could get her a drink at that point if she wished... in minutes they were gone.

if i had been a kind hearted old lady i dont think half of my nice things that were mentioned would be still in the house.


----------



## ClubMan (15 Oct 2007)

Why on earth did you let them into your house?!


----------



## batty (15 Oct 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Why on earth did you let them into your house?!


 

I had soem of these "artists" call recently.  I opened the door  ( I don't normally open the door to cold callers)  thinking it was a friend i was waiting to call.  They pushed passed me into the hall.  I told them to leave but they were very persistant they they wanted to show me their "art".    They eventually left cursing me.

I rang the Gardai who told me that there wasn't anything they could do.


----------



## ClubMan (15 Oct 2007)

batty said:


> I rang the Gardai who told me that there wasn't anything they could do.


Surely trespass is a crime?!


----------



## RainyDay (15 Oct 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Surely trespass is a crime?!



Isn't it a civil offence, rather than criminal?


----------



## steph1 (15 Oct 2007)

Well they are back in Ballina again.  Called again to my house last week.  It was dark when they called.  A young woman about 25 or so and very pushy.  Told her I was not interested and she kept on and on and in the end I had to close the door in her face which I dont like to do but this one wasn't taking no for an answer.

These people are becoming a bit of a nuisance now at this stage.


----------



## tinyforest (16 Oct 2007)

my bin holder(wooden secured box) is out the from of my house at the edge of the footpath. I had the front door open and they spoke to ,e as they walked stopped in between me and the front door and just walked in.

I was taken back by their cheek but i knew my partner was minutes away, so i just talked, thn when i told them he was due back they left...


normal i dont even let these people get two words out!


----------



## LouLouBelle (16 Oct 2007)

With regard to the scenic painting of Paris sites, there are tons of stands set up around Paris selling real paintings that are reproductions of other famous paintings, if that makes sense (they are painted by someone but they are copies of the originals).  They sell them from about 20 euro up to 35 euro for large ones.  They are lovely but certainly not worth 150 euro!


----------



## batty (16 Oct 2007)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *batty* http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=505391#post505391 
_I rang the Gardai who told me that there wasn't anything they could do._

Surely trespass is a crime?! 

I suggested this to the Garda on duty who siad he didn't think it was.  I suggested that he check with his sergeant.  he said the sergeant was "on a break" and couldn't be disturbed.  I said I'd wait.  eventually the sergeant came out to me & asked what i wanted him to do about this!!  I suggested that as these people are around the area perhaps he could get his guards on the beat to keep an eye out.  He said that there are no guards on the beat in my area.  After much shrugging of shoulders & sighing on his side I got fed up & left.


----------



## truthseeker (16 Oct 2007)

tinyforest said:


> my bin holder(wooden secured box) is out the from of my house at the edge of the footpath. I had the front door open and they spoke to ,e as they walked stopped in between me and the front door and just walked in.
> 
> I was taken back by their cheek but i knew my partner was minutes away, so i just talked, thn when i told them he was due back they left...
> 
> ...


 
i think if someone walked uninvited into my home while I was outside Id stay outside and phone 999 from a mobile or neighbour - Id certainly kick up a huge fuss about it.


----------



## efm (16 Oct 2007)

batty said:


> Quote:I suggested this to the Garda on duty who siad he didn't think it was. I suggested that he check with his sergeant. he said the sergeant was "on a break" and couldn't be disturbed. I said I'd wait. eventually the sergeant came out to me & asked what i wanted him to do about this!! I suggested that as these people are around the area perhaps he could get his guards on the beat to keep an eye out. He said that there are no guards on the beat in my area. After much shrugging of shoulders & sighing on his side I got fed up & left.


 
If this is exactly what happened then it is appalling behaviour on the part of the garda, and his sergeant. What's worse is that if this happens I'm not sure what you, or anyone, can do about it? Possibly go higher up the chain to the Divisional Officer (not sure of exact title / rank) or possibly try your local representatives.

Funnily the gardai in my area have exactly the opposite attitude. They actively encourage people to report suspicious activity, and door to door callers in particular! We have a dedicated community liaison garda (I think that's his title) who interacts with all local residents committees on a regular basis to keep the lines of communication open and to encourage a positive impression of the gardai.


----------



## ClubMan (16 Oct 2007)

batty said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batty* http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=505391#post505391
> _I rang the Gardai who told me that there wasn't anything they could do._
> 
> ...


Sounds like extremely poor service from your local _Gardaí_! Have to say that any time I have had cause to contact our local station (_Bridewell, Dublin_) they have always been very helpful and have always dispatched a patrol no matter how seemingly small the issue seemed to be.


----------



## ClubMan (16 Oct 2007)

efm said:


> If this is exactly what happened then it is appalling behaviour on the part of the garda, and his sergeant. What's worse is that if this happens I'm not sure what you, or anyone, can do about it? Possibly go higher up the chain to the Divisional Officer (not sure of exact title / rank) or possibly try your local representatives.


http://www.gardaombudsman.ie/ perhaps?


----------



## efm (16 Oct 2007)

ClubMan said:


> http://www.gardaombudsman.ie/ perhaps?


 
Yeah I thought about that but my impression (which was uniformed and based on what I had read or inferred through the media) was that the Ombudsman was only for more serious issues and wasn't really fully staffed up yet.

On reading the Ombudsman website I wonder would the incident above be classed as "misbehaviour" on the part of the Gardai (Details on making complaints [broken link removed]) or was it more a "quality of service" issue?


----------



## ClubMan (16 Oct 2007)

efm said:


> Yeah I thought about that but my impression (which was uniformed and based on what I had read or inferred through the media) was that the Ombudsman was only for more serious issues and wasn't really fully staffed up yet.


Poor customer service such as that outlined above is a serious issue in my personal opinion.


----------



## Purple (16 Oct 2007)

My local station (Rathfarnham, Dublin) is, if anything, worse than the one discussed above. When I called them because there were burglars in my house, while we were upstairs, they didn’t bother coming so I wouldn’t hold out much chance of them arriving to sort out a few door-steppers.


----------



## Stifster (16 Oct 2007)

batty said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batty* http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=505391#post505391
> _I rang the Gardai who told me that there wasn't anything they could do._
> 
> Surely trespass is a crime?!


 
As someone said earlier trespass is a civil matter, _*trespassers will be prosecuted*_ notices are nonsense!

Open door, "no thanks", close door.


----------



## batty (16 Oct 2007)

Stifster said:


> As someone said earlier trespass is a civil matter, _*trespassers will be prosecuted*_ notices are nonsense!
> 
> Open door, "no thanks", close door.


 
Thanks for suggesting this - it would never have occured to me!! As I said the "artists" pushed passed me & were in the hall before I realised what was happening!


----------



## Stifster (16 Oct 2007)

batty said:


> Thanks for suggesting this - it would never have occured to me!! As I said the "artists" pushed passed me & were in the hall before I realised what was happening!


 
The missus always peers out the window at callers!


----------



## RainyDay (16 Oct 2007)

efm said:


> We have a dedicated community liaison garda (I think that's his title) who interacts with all local residents committees on a regular basis to keep the lines of communication open and to encourage a positive impression of the gardai.[/COLOR]


I was trying to track down our local community Garda recently. It took two messages and about 10 days to get a response. 9 out of 10 times that I rang either of the local stations during the day, the phone just rang out - no answer.


----------



## car (30 Jun 2008)

The art lads are back again. They were going round ashbourne on saturday.  Again, pics starting from 120e.  I got a knock on sat from a  foreign student working for a crowd called , which as yer man said was "dedicated to bringing gallery quality pictures to the public at discount prices"  
I remembered reading this thread before but was interested in the work as the pictures really were of a very good quality(oil on canvas).  When I expressed an interest in buying one the guy tried to sell me a larger one (around the 300 mark) which no matter what I said he kept pushing even ringing "his supervisor" to see if he could get a discount "because my wife and I were such lovely people". 
Eventually he started to get aggressive at which I told him to get out  and take all his pics with him,  15 mins later his "supervisor" came round with to see what happened.   He showed some identification which said he was from the university of london, but it looked like a student id laminate I had 20 years ago to get into the pub.  Got rid of him sharpish too and called the gards, didnt hear any more from them though.

edit:  After a bit of googling, check out the youtube vid at the bottom of the [broken link removed] here to see how the china guys are producing the stuff, then see the [broken link removed] prices the guys are charging.


----------



## bamboozle (30 Jun 2008)

They were in Ratoath on friday night....


----------



## pc7 (30 Jun 2008)

Santry on Saturday, I opened the door and he started his story, I said Oh to tell him to stop and he put down his paintings put his hands on his hips and said Oh WHAT! I started giggling then and said I wasn't interested he went off in a huff!


----------



## Sylvester3 (30 Jun 2008)

I had an 'Israeli' artist who was 'travelling Europe' come to the door a while back flogging his paintings. He told me it wasn't the selling of them that mattered, it was showing off his work to an appreciative audience. 

I told him I wasn't going to buy any but he was welcome to show them to me if he wanted (I was keeping an open mind about his intentions). He spent about 20 minutes going through each of his paintings with me exclaiming over each one and asking him what they were of and where they were from. When he had finally shown them all he gave me his spiel, and I reminded him that I said I would only look at them and I wasn't buying. He left in a bit of a huff!

They were €160! I never have more than €50 in my wallet and usually only about a tenner. In these days of plastic fantastic, who does?


----------



## steph1 (1 Jul 2008)

They were back in Mayo again last Wednesday night.


----------



## angelfalling (8 Jul 2008)

Was here outside of Waterford tonight. I thought I had heard a friend discussing how she was scammed into buying a painting she only kind of liked thinking she was supporting artists-- I liked a lot of the paintings and they had a great deal of detail but I had no cash (honestly, who keeps 90-120 euro on them in cash?) and I don't write out cheques. 
It's a shame, they are good. I had a bit of a conversation with the guy, who said he was from Argentina, was studying in Isreal and in Ireland for 1 month. I mean, I'd like to believe that story because a lot of the conversation was after I said I didn't have any money. He wasn't really pushy so I don't really mind, but I'm glad I didn't buy any.


----------



## naughton (9 Jul 2008)

They are currently doing the rounds in Balrothery and Balbriggan. Two of them came to us, I am guessing the guy doing all the talking was a supervisor, training in the other one, as he was a very well spoken american (usually these 'artists' have or put on an accent of sorts, right?)

My husband, having told them out right that he had no intention of buying, looked through the work, at their insistence, for about 10 mins, I was listening in on the spiel as I was preparing dinner in the kitchen, and their selling technique just infuriated me, they are so manipulative in how they try and sell this stuff. If, as someone else mentioned, they sold it at face value, I wouldn't mind, but to say he was from an art collage in New York and got a free flight to come over and show the students art...

I couldn't resist, so went out and gave him my two cents worth and boy do they have an answer to everything! Finally with a smile on my face, I congratulated them on their hard neck to do what they are doing, but this was an unsolicited call and if they didn't leave I would call the guards, they smiled at this and left graciously!


----------



## ClubMan (9 Jul 2008)

Why on earth did you not simply say "no thanks" and close the door?!?


----------



## theoneill (9 Jul 2008)

Had a cute 'French' girl call the other day as i was trying to put my son to bed. I kinda had to be rude as she wouldn't take no for an answer. Having said that if I were single I may have bought one, I’m a sucker for cute Frenchettes. My partner has a great way of dealing with them, she simply say's that she is an artist.


----------



## naughton (10 Jul 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Why on earth did you not simply say "no thanks" and close the door?!?



As I mentioned in my previous post, my husband answered the door.

Have you ever had one to your door? They are so very rude, I answered the door to them when I moved to my house a few years ago, not knowing anything about the set up I just said no thanks and went to close the door, but the 'artist' a girl stepped right up to the door and said 'you don't have to buy, I just want to show my work' to which I told her she was wasting her time as I am an artist my self. She proceeded to try and walk into the hall sarcastically saying 'oh can I see your work then'....
I immediately closed the door, and got such a shock...that is why I was so furious when I heard the spiel they were coming out with to my unsuspecting husband.

We don't, well, I don't have to deal with that sort of intimidation on an every day basis, so when it comes to your door, and
you don't know about them, it is good to know what you are dealing with, I think this post alerts people to them very well!


----------



## lar1973 (10 Jul 2008)

They Are Currently Doing The Rounds In Blessington.


----------



## lazylump (15 Jul 2008)

When I lived in Dublin about 3 years back we had 2 guys call within a day of each other. They said they were French artist and proceeded to show us the collection of works they had. I know a little about art and they are not paintings but prints on canvas, which initally looked like paintings also none were signed and if the guys who called really were the artist they were world class because the could masted many different styles.

Both guys said they were the artist but they had the same prints. Its a scam and maybe they are worth 1 or 2 euros each but thats it.


----------



## ClubMan (15 Jul 2008)

Didn't some of the great/famous artists over the ages sometimes have their minions churn out works which they then signed? In some cases (e.g. _Picasso_?) didn't they sign blank canvases in advance? Were they scammers too?


----------



## lazylump (15 Jul 2008)

Its though that Salvador Dali was forced to sign blank canvases before his death and I'm sure this has been done before. Whether something is signed or not doesn't prove its not original but added to the other doubts and the very fact I think these are oleographs printed onto canvas being sold a originals swings it for me.


----------



## achiever (26 Oct 2008)

While traveling in India I met a group of Isrealis who openly admitted going to Ireland to sell this crap because the Irish "are suckers for it". They are rude and aggressive. Don't be afraid to slam the door in their faces.


----------



## Guest124 (27 Oct 2008)

Never purchase anything from a person that calls to your house or calls you on the phone!


----------



## LeoD (3 Nov 2008)

Had a nice looking girl call to my door in Athlone a few days ago. If I hadn't known about this scam I would have invited her in, made her tea, put out a few biscuits, etc. Instead I just gave it the "sorry, not interested" and closed the door before she had a chance to reply.


----------



## Leppy (2 Jan 2009)

A lovely young Israeli art student called to my door in the Lucan area tonight. This is their 3rd visit in the past 18 months. The best thing is that she showed me a painting by a FRENCH artist called Salvadore Dali. I pointed out her mistake but she was adamant about his nationality.

Classic - an art student who thinks Dali is French!


----------



## Ciara (6 Jul 2009)

Ah come on - it's inoffensive,  art is art, if you like it buy it.   I've paid hundreds for paintings in galleries and i would still buy from door to door if I liked it


----------



## Leo (6 Jul 2009)

Ciara said:


> Ah come on - it's inoffensive, art is art, if you like it buy it. I've paid hundreds for paintings in galleries and i would still buy from door to door if I liked it


 
So if I buy a print you like for a fiver, you'd be happy to give me €100 for it if I delivered it to your door???


----------



## TreeTiger (6 Jul 2009)

Ciara said:


> Ah come on - it's inoffensive,  art is art, if you like it buy it.   I've paid hundreds for paintings in galleries and i would still buy from door to door if I liked it



Surely you would not be pleased if you thought you were buying an original picture?  If a gallery sold you an "original" painting and then you found it wasn't genuine would you not look for your money back?  I think it's very offensive for someone to pass off something of their own when in fact it's one of many knock-offs.  Read the quoted post below, just an example of what these "artists" are at, and see what you think then.



Kelmar said:


> On Friday night last one of these French "Artists" called to our house and I was taken in by her scam -  she was very believable and really came across as a genuine artist. She went through each painting and told us a little story about the artists - all friends of hers. She showed us where it would be best to position the paintings on our walls and tried to get us to buy 2 saying she thought the paintings were "talking to each other" ??   After going through all of the paintings she said (cute french accent) "you did not like any of my paintings ?" which of course had the desired effect of making my wife and I feel sorry for her and made our kids think we were cruel!  She then showed which paintings were hers and of course we all agreed they were very nice.?!
> 
> In the end we liked one painting which was an abstract she said was called "Irish Weather". I was a little sceptical about whether they were truly originals but she assured me they were; she said I could pay by cheque and if not satisfied I could cancel the cheque.  This is what we did.
> 
> ...


----------



## dodo (6 Jul 2009)

They are not really artist's,just people having to make ends meat's.Ask them to draw you something and if they do and it is good then you know they are genuine if they refuse then you know they are just seller's


----------



## Ciara (7 Jul 2009)

no,  I wouldn't pay 100 for a print,  but I would for a paintings  ( I probably would for the print too if I liked it )


----------



## billythefish (7 Jul 2009)

I've had them calling to my door too. I'm in Virginia in Cavan. I was starting to think that there was an Art College nearby that I didn't know about. My next door neighbour bought something for about €150. I'm so glad I didn't buy anything. Though I think I've been lucky in that the ones I've dealt with haven't been that pushy. They do object when you say no but they get the message and leave when they see you mean business. 

These stories about people crossing the threshold uninvited are quite scary. I'd go ballistic if I thought my wife had had to handle a situation like that and I wasn't there. As for response of the Gardai mentioned earlier, shame on them. That person should go to their local (even national?) media and relate their experiences.


----------



## Sydney100 (9 Jul 2009)

Just had a french guy call to the door in Castleknock, told him 'no, as I knew it was a scam, he didn't argue and just left.


----------



## mcaul (9 Jul 2009)

most of these paintings are real paintings but they are painted in "art schools" in china. A scene or otehr picture is placed in front of the students and the paint the same painting all day. - You can get some in woodies and many other stores.

The retail price for these is about €60 - €90 - basically the price of  a decent framed print. If you like the painting then no harm in buying it, but don't pay any more than €50 / €70 for it. The sellers will have enough profit at that level.


----------



## kerdub (29 Jul 2009)

Just reading this thread now, I'd no idea this was a scam.  We live in Knocklyon and there was a spate of them calling all the time.  I always said no when they started talking, I just find it's better to cut them off straight away.  They are definitely the most aggressive lot of door to door sellers that I've encountered.  Really rude.  Hubby cought one of them looking in our front windows cos he didn't answer the door to them.


----------



## dustyl (20 Aug 2009)

An "Israeli" art student called to the door in Enniskerry 2 weeks back. He told me he was working for a project called "Art for all" based out of london. Really convincing stuff. Told me they were cutting out the fat cat galleries so that the artist and customer made the money. I let him show me the art and he also told me that he was trained in interior design - so could consult on which pieces fitted in each room. 

Pieces ranged from 120 - 350 euro. Anway I started getting suss when I asked more about the project - no web site etc. I told hime I'd think about it and then checked on the net - finding this post (thanks askaboutmoney !). 

I found the art online, bought the pieces I had liked, 5 pieces delivered for about 90 quid within 7 days. The service from china was actually great.

I'd love to meet the salesman again and tell him I actually won out from the meeting - although he was so bloody genunie I wonder if he actually knew it was a scam at all!


----------



## Cat101 (20 Aug 2009)

I had a Polish lad knock the door a few weeks ago..same story selling sketches.
He told me all about the pictures and how he did them, how much they cost etc..
I wasn't interested but asked him if he was interested in sketching a picture of my kids for payment?..He stopped understanding the english at that point.
He was no more of an artist than I am.


----------



## Emiso (22 Aug 2009)

An Israeli art student called to me recently selling his own work (supposedly). He became quite verbally agressive when I declined to buy his works.


----------



## Boldred (8 Sep 2009)

We had the foreign art students around near Brighton last night, and for our naive innocent minds we were taken in by the story, invited them in, viewed the work, and in the end bought a painting for £100 which we paid for by cheque. We've since read forums such as this, and even seen the painting for sale on a website for £80. On the back of the cheque I put my name, address, home telephone no. and an email address. I was told a 'framer' would contact us, but that sounds like the real con.

On the face of it, we've bought a mass produced oil painting (that we like) for £100. At the moment, we've probably been the victim of mis-selling. I've contacted the police in case there are reports of any extra activity such as identity theft etc. and it's gone to their intelligence unit. Obviously I'm aware nothing criminal has occurred so far.

Reading some of the posts it's clear some people are happy with their art, and life just goes on.

My wife likes ours and is tempted to keep it, if we do I'll hang it by the front door as a reminder not to talk to any door to door sellers! (if you can't believe people fall for it, then believe me, I can't either!!!).

Our other option is to cancel the cheque and give the painting back when they realise the cheque was stopped (and keep my 3 wood by the door just in case!) I don't have contact details for them, so it would be a case of them contacting us.

Has anybody any further advice on this, whether it's better just to leave it as is in case there is a 'heavier' element behind or it all, or to simply cancel and chalk it down to experience?

My understanding is that under British law, you have a 7 day cooling off or cancel period for anything sold on your doorstep above the value of £35.


----------



## oakrise (8 Sep 2009)

I was a victim of this about 4years ago in Lucan, I bought 3 paintings off a boy or girl from Israel and was made to believe it was original, I liked it and I m still loving them. Infact this is the first time of hearing about it as a scam. They even recommended somebody that did the framing and everything was about €500. I ll get the name of the artist on the painting and check on the website above.


----------



## Boldred (8 Sep 2009)

oakrise said:


> I was a victim of this about 4years ago in Lucan, I bought 3 paintings off a boy or girl from Israel and was made to believe it was original, I liked it and I m still loving them. Infact this is the first time of hearing about it as a scam. They even recommended somebody that did the framing and everything was about €500. I ll get the name of the artist on the painting and check on the website above.



This is the painting we bought 
	
	



```
http://b-free.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=536
```
 we've not really been too ripped off, £100 for what we could get for £80. If you like them, then fair is fair. Thing is the wife liked it more than me, and, well now we know I think we are tempted to stop the cheque and give it back. If you've 4 years of enjoyment from them though, then iit really is far from a scam as far as your concerned.


----------



## bamboozle (8 Sep 2009)

Cat101 said:


> I had a Polish lad knock the door a few weeks ago..same story selling sketches.
> He told me all about the pictures and how he did them, how much they cost etc..
> I wasn't interested but asked him if he was interested in sketching a picture of my kids for payment?..He stopped understanding the english at that point.
> He was no more of an artist than I am.


 
classic, that's the best response possible to these scammers!


----------



## poppy1 (18 Sep 2009)

i had 2 girls working for this company call to me last nov and i bought €550 worth of stuff off them? i told them it was way to near xmas and couldnt afford it bur really liked the payment, so 2 days later she is back again offering the paintings at a reduced price of 100 less, and i could write 2 cheques (one dated nov and one dated dec)
i presume i have been had????
http://www.art4all.eu/


----------



## Guest116 (18 Sep 2009)

You have been had! Sorry.


----------



## bamboozle (12 Oct 2009)

Israeli 'Artists' doing the rounds in Dublin 3 all weekend


----------

